# Snorkeling w/o an Airbox....?



## Polaris425 (Dec 16, 2004)

Anyone ever done it? I'm thinking this is going to be the best and easiest way to go on thie scrambler... everythign is just so tight under the seat there's really no where to go. But if I remove the airbox and go straight PVC out and up, w/ the filter on the end, it shouldnt be near as much trouble.


----------



## wildchild405 (Apr 21, 2009)

had a friend do it on his kodiak 450.


----------



## gpinjason (Nov 10, 2009)

You should do a little R&D...


----------



## Muleskinner (Apr 24, 2009)

May be pretty loud, an airbox can have a big effect on the silencing. Operationally it shouldn't make a difference.


----------



## hondarecoveryman (Feb 28, 2009)

Have seen it done a couple of times , only a few of them were done right , but they seemed to work fine, jetting will be tough to get right ,but Bootlegger will know what to do


----------



## hoover (Apr 3, 2010)

Just use PVC thats plenty big to get enough air because you wont have that box anymore for reserve air. You know, how your bike will run for a little while after some jerk holds his hand over ur snorkel.

PVC, rubber couplers, clamps, filter, water resistant outerwears.....sounds cheap enough...id run a uni filter


----------



## Polaris425 (Dec 16, 2004)

Uni filter I have in there now is HUGE. Way to long.. haha.. A friend of mine has some smaller filters I may try one of those first.


----------



## rmax (Nov 21, 2009)

i tried on 360 prarie not useing airbox looked good but with cv carb could never get jetting right, ended up with carb off old 300 ex (non cv) with 3 in. intake pipe an uni filter worked out well,,


----------



## Polaris425 (Dec 16, 2004)

CV?


----------



## hoover (Apr 3, 2010)

Constant Velocity...

http://www.drpiston.com/Cvcarbs.html that link has some info for ya


----------



## Polaris425 (Dec 16, 2004)

Hmmm. Interesting.


----------



## rmax (Nov 21, 2009)

very good link hoover, i will print this and copy as i have tried to explain the different carbs to people before, but this is good reading


----------



## hoover (Apr 3, 2010)

yea, it makes it pretty easy to grasp the concept


----------

